# Saugeye on top?



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

Went fishing on the Tuscarawas river down on the other side of newcomerstown. Just got back but didnt get anything only had night crawlers for bait. Seen something ive never seen befor maybe someone can shed some light on the situation. Right at dark fish kept jumping and splashing in front of me when I shined head lamp to see what the deal was had quite a few 25"+ saugeye in front of me all on top of the water. Ive Been fishing for the past 25 years and never seen nothing like it in my life.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Sounds like the bait fish was on top. I haven't fish for Saugeye much but that's what it sounds like to me.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

I have seen that in 2 places on the Ohio river and one on the Guyandotte. They are spots where minnows habitually run the seams in shallow water very near the bank. Not that big a fish though, usually just cigars zipping in and out for a quick meal.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Spawning?


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

promag said:


> Spawning?


 Sounds like spawning ritual but seems too early.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

we fish for them with jerk baits at night, I have had them fly out of the water beside the boat trying to grab that bait, they seem to be a real aggressive night feeder, or maybe its the competition for food.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I have heard about this before but never seen it personally. Usually its when they push bait up into a riffle and then go nuts in really skinny water. Usually early morning or dusk/early evening.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I've seen them do it during the spawn in spring, but way too early for that.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I agree it sounds like spawning activity,but it does seem to early for that to be going on in significant numbers. 
I've caught plenty of "milking" saugeyes from mid January thru march and up to and after the peak of the spawn. So I'm sure like anything else done spawn early some spawn later. But just cant imagine big numbers spawning right now,even with the mild winter.
Did you get a 100% positive id? Or are you going bye the shape of the fish and they looked like saugeyes. I'm not saying I dint beleive you,because most of us have seen stuff like this. And if it was a true ID I would be going back and fishing that area hard.......


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

You'll see walleyes rolling on the top all the time pier fishing Erie at night. One day long ago on the Maumee I saw them taking MayFly Duns off the surface. That was a weird sight.Must have been when the Jacks were still in. Havent seen mayflys on that river in a while.


----------



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

Yes Absolutley posative they are saugeye. But they didnt seem to be chasing anything either they just cruising around on the top of the water like a shark or fish sunnying itself but it was as dark


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

DShaw1989 said:


> Yes Absolutley posative they are saugeye. But they didnt seem to be chasing anything either they just cruising around on the top of the water like a shark or fish sunnying itself but it was as dark


Yeah that's crazy man. If they were just slowly cruising then they wasnt spawning... could it of been below a dam with little to no flow an they where starving for oxygen? 
Or they could of simply just been cruising looking for food,they just dont normally cruise that high.....
Cool stuff go back an catchem!


----------



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

Thats what I wasnt getting like I said never seen that type of behavoir out of saugeye or walleye ive always known them to be near the bottom or structure fish


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

DShaw1989 said:


> Thats what I wasnt getting like I said never seen that type of behavoir out of saugeye or walleye ive always known them to be near the bottom or structure fish


If feeding they often come off the bottom. I catch them all the time on baits diving 2 or 3 feet in 6 ft of water or deeper.... 
Take down some stick baits an get at them!


----------



## landen daugstrup (Jan 15, 2020)

I've seen large walleye do that in the summer in the Huron river but never seen that behavior in the dead of winter!


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

DShaw1989 said:


> Right at dark fish kept jumping and splashing in front of me


 This is a different activity than cruising. Sounds like males were bumping the females to loosen their eggs.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

multi species angler said:


> Sounds like spawning ritual but seems too early.





M.Magis said:


> I've seen them do it during the spawn in spring, but way too early for that.





Saugeyefisher said:


> I agree it sounds like spawning activity,but it does seem to early for that to be going on in significant numbers.


The photoperiod (day length) is there for the spawn, so long as the water temps are right....

Ahem, OP, out of curiosity how far away were you from the Rt 9 Bridge?


----------



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

I dont even know where the rt 9 bridge is t answer that


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

DShaw1989 said:


> I dont even know where the rt 9 bridge is t answer that


State St. Bridge?

I.E. were you within 10 minutes (West) of Downtown?


----------



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

Within a couple minutes of there. Last I heard a few days ago water temps were around 45°f


----------



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

Going back Sunday to try again will keep everyone posted on if I can catch them and current behavoir


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

DShaw1989 said:


> Within a couple minutes of there. *Last I heard a few days ago water temps were around 45°f*


That wouldn't surprise me in the least.

Not everyone is going to be as coy as I, just keep that in mind


----------



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

Well like I said I couldnt get them to hit anything I put in front of them either. I'll get some minis and some other stuff I had alot of luck with in previous years and see what happens on sunday


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

DShaw1989 said:


> Well like I said I couldnt get them to hit anything I put in front of them either. I'll get some minis and some other stuff I had alot of luck with in previous years and see what happens on sunday


I'm trying my best not to blow your spot up.

But yes, they're spawning, likely not going to eat much.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i have caught a few eyes on spooks night fishing for bass. but was this a really warm night surface water could be slightly warmer


----------



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

50 during the day about 36 when it happened


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Somewhere on the Scioto yesterday...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

DShaw1989 said:


> Well like I said I couldnt get them to hit anything I put in front of them either. I'll get some minis and some other stuff I had alot of luck with in previous years and see what happens on sunday


Good luck. At least you know there are saugeye in the area. That always helps.


----------



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

I know 4 main spot on this river for saugeyes this being number 4.


----------

